# MFTS



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Casting Crowns*


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


>


Wow! Pet Spoon, thanks for that song. I have never heard it before but it really spoke to my soul.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Mercy Me*

Appropriate for today.
Mercy Me - _Bring the Rain_


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Wow! Pet Spoon, thanks for that song. I have never heard it before but it really spoke to my soul.


You're welcome! Powerful truth. Lord knows I've been there.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Caution: Video produces need for Kleenex


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Pet Spoon, those are some good songs/videos.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Pet Spoon, those are some good songs/videos.


 I drove to Tennessee last week and had a lot of time to listen to praise and worship songs!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Laura Story*

Blessings


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Chris Rice*

Come to Jesus


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Paid in full*


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Paid in full.. my my my.. that one got me.. humbling in deed..


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I play this on my bad nights when it seems everything is coming down on me


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

FISHNNUTT said:


> I play this on my bad nights when it seems everything is coming down on me


That's a good one FISHNNUTT.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Shannon Wexelberg*


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Porter Wagoner*

What would you do?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*You might shed some tears with this one.*


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*Thanks petspoon..*



Pet Spoon said:


> You're welcome! Powerful truth. Lord knows I've been there.


This has been a long week. Its been full of attacks and heartbreaking news.

You guys might not know who needs to hear a song like this before you post it but trust me... this one was needed badly.. Thanks Petspoon, it made my week! I did something this last week that stirred satins anger.. he just keeps on and on.. you would think he would give up at some point. Whew.. what a week.


----------

